# #312 Smokebox Front w/o Bell



## Strummer (Jan 6, 2013)

Dunno if this is the right place to ask,but does someone out there have one they'd be willing to part with?

Mark in Oregon


----------



## Strummer (Jan 6, 2013)

Strummer said:


> Dunno if this is the right place to ask,but does someone out there have one they'd be willing to part with?
> 
> Mark in Oregon


Taken care of....

Mark in Oregon


----------

